
Adobe Acknowledges Flash Problem in Chrome Notebooks - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/adobe-acknowledges-flash-problem-in-chrome-notebooks/
======
zyb09
Sometimes I get the feeling that the Flash codebase is probably a huge
clusterfuck. You know these doomed projects, that were never properly written
at the beginning and then more and more stuff gets added on top of it. Then
you change developers and even more stuff gets added. Instead of rewritting
the whole mess, you do silly things like trying to port it to 64bit. At the
end you got some completly ridiculous binary, that went through several dozen
QA cycles and appears to be somewhat stable, but nobody really know why its
actually working anymore.

~~~
mikeryan
Its funny a lot of people see flash as a way to address platform
fragmentation, but its starting to become a cause of it.

~~~
mambodog
Interestingly Adobe have rewritten large parts of Creative Suite in AIR (AS3)
to allow greater cross platform code sharing, especially for UI code. I
believe this is one of the reasons that they have been able to bring Adobe
Audition to Mac OS. The important difference here is that none of the Creative
Suite applications are intended for low power/low performance devices.

------
rhizome
I don't know if there's a better thread for this, but 2010 sure hasn't been
Adobe's year.

~~~
kj12345
Yeah, and as someone who spends a large portion of my time developing Flex (so
I'm biased for instead of against these technologies) my fear is that they
don't seem to care/understand how bad of a year it has been. Flash 10 was
released more than 2 years ago, and as far as I can tell Flash 11 is a year
away even if all goes well, and the focus is on 3d graphics and shiny stuff.
Meanwhile they desperately need to release a 10.2 that improves performance,
has a reasonable settings interface, and integrates more fully with the
browser.

~~~
rhizome
To be fair, at the time I thought Air was a great idea and even flirted with
learning AS and focussing a not-insignificant amount of time accounting for it
in my ideas. However, and I think HTML5 surprised everybody, the market has
zigged where Adobe zagged. These transitions take ages to complete, but when
companies like YouTube make their choices, people listen and many times follow
suit. We'll see how they wiggle through the next few years, technologically,
but they may be headed for a low-grade tragedy (see: Corel).

------
jey
What are the specific problems with Flash and YouTube on Cr48s?

~~~
mgcross
The Atom N455 has integrated GMA 3150 video. So no hardware video acceleration
with Flash 10.1. h264 video will play, but maybe not at full frame rate, and
certainly not full screen. And forget about HD.

------
ammmir
youtube could as well detect if you're running chrome os and use their HTML5
player instead of the Flash-based one. any idea why they don't do this by
default on supported browsers? last time i checked, the HTML5 player was opt-
in.

~~~
wippler
I am not sure but I think they can't show ads in HTML5 version of the player -
thats why they have it as opt-in, I might be wrong.

But what the hell Adobe.. for every new device that flash runs, they need 2-3
years to optimize it. Flash needs to die!!

~~~
dcawrey
They've been able to start making some money from YouTube ads in-video, and it
seems like they scaled back their whole HTML5 effort for YouTube after that...
Then they decided to integrate Flash into Chrome, which I'm sure played a part
in the decision.

------
earl
From the article: "Adobe’s senior director for engineering Paul Betlam took to
their corporate blog and declared Flash 10.1 support on Chrome OS notebooks 'a
work in progress'."

A work in progress. Just like on my macbook, except they've had what -- a
decade to work on that? : rolleyes :

~~~
riobard
For a long time Adobe got away with its broken clients on non-Windows
platforms because the majority of Windows users were happy with a decent
implementation. And the developers of websites followed the market.

Now it backfires when suddenly lots of non-Windows platforms grow in
popularity and Adobe has no immediate solutions to address the performance and
stability issues. I guess when it realized this would be a big deal, it was
already too late.

